# Opening day Tusc. County 8 point.



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Didn't take long on opening day to see action in the woods. Passed up two doe earlier in the morning and this dandy walked by. Biggest I've gotten off the property I was hunting. 


http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w622/hillbillybelownewphilly/image_zps93558934.jpg

http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w622/hillbillybelownewphilly/image_zpsfd5715db.jpg


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice deer congrats!! Cool pic with the little one!!


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks! I'm pretty sure he's already hooked


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice wide buck.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks bobk! He's going on the wall for sure


----------

